# Backyard Turkeys are back!



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I looked out the back window this morning, around 8:15 and there was a lone hen standing there. I thought it was a bit strange for her to be alone, so I looked out the side window and there stood her boyfriends. Just the 3 of them. I slipped on some shoes, grabbed a couple slices of bread and took the Nikon with me.

As I stepped around the side of the house, they toms (jakes) were standing about 15 feet away. I hen yelped with my diaphragm call and they gobbled instantly. I stepped around the house, in full view of them and started pinching off pieces of bread and tossing it to them. They both turned, walked over to the bread and started eating. After the last piece was tossed, I put the Nikon to work. Every time I hen yelped, they'd gobble back.

Next week I'm going to snake an arrow through one of these birds. 











Bowhunter57


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Kool pics,they are FULL of themselves


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome photos! I can't wait for next week!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome photos................. Come on 21st


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice pics. Young, dumb and in love those jakes are. I had 3 jakes walking down the drive this morning. I honked they gobbled. I could have got a triple with the chevy.


----------

